# Taming and diet problems.



## Cass_babyblue (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey guys, so I’ve had Cass for a while now. He’s a healthy, energtic boy. But I got him from a family that didn’t really treat him well. His diet was almost completely pellet, and they made no attempts on trying to tame him or make him part of the family. So now, even though I’ve had him for a while and been as patient and gentle with him as I can, I have yet to been able to tame him. And whenever I introduce new food to him (fruits and veggies) he goes out of his mind like I’ve thrown a grenade in his cage. I tried leaving the food in his cage for a while to see if he would approach it on his own, but no luck. 
Can any of guys give any tips or tricks? Anything is appreciated.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi there,

With taming I think you need to go back to step one. Just sit by Cass’s cage and talk to him gently. Don’t try to touch him, grab him or put your hands inside his cage. When cleaning his cage and changing his food and water, do so slowly and calmly and gently talk to Cass the whole time. Once he’s used to you sitting by his cage, then you can move onto the next step. Place your hand on the outside of his cage and continue talking gently. After he’s used to this, you can then move into placing your hand inside his cage. If at any stage Cass becomes scared and starts flapping about, take a step back by going back to the step before. He needs to learn that you’re not going to hurt him, grab him or do anything to scare him. Never stare into his eyes either as this will be seen as a threat. Try blinking slowly to him and he’ll likely do the same in return.

With the food issue, try presenting the foods in different ways. Some birds prefer their food hanging from the top of the cage, whereas others prefer it on the cage floor. There are lots of different ways you can try offering it to Cass, like finely chopped on a plate, hanging on a bird skewer from the cage roof, hidden in toys so he can forage, bigger pieces in a shallow bowl of water so he can both nibble and bathe. Use your imagination and see if you can find something that works for Cass. Also, you need to offer a food multiple times before a Budgie will be likely to try it, so do t get disheartened if it takes awhile. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass_babyblue (Oct 30, 2018)

Thank you so much. I’ll start from scratch with him. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Cass_babyblue said:


> Thank you so much. I'll start from scratch with him. Hopefully it will work.


You're welcome. Good luck with it all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Kellie has given you excellent advice and I agree with her 100%. :thumbup:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice above. With time, Cass will surely grow to trust you again. :hug:

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after reading through all the links provided above, please be sure to let us know as we'd love to help. :thumbsup:

We would also love to see photos of Cass if you have any to share! hoto: 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Cass_babyblue (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks guys. I’ve read through most of them, and I think I’m off to a great start with him as well. This forum and you guys have definitely been of great help


----------

